# (III) Precipitação máxima em Outubro de 2010



## AnDré (27 Set 2010 às 12:26)

Qual a Precipitação Máxima registada no mês de Outubro de 2010, numa estação oficial em Portugal Continental e Ilhas?


-----------------

Outras sondagens a decorrer:
(I) Temperatura Mínima em Outubro de 2010
(II) Temperatura Máxima em Outubro de 2010
(IV) Precipitação máx. em 24h em Outubro 2010


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Set 2010 às 12:36)

200,1mm a 240,0mm


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Set 2010 às 12:51)

280,1mm a 320,0mm, acredito que vá ser chuvoso


----------



## David sf (27 Set 2010 às 12:52)

280,1 a 320 mm


----------



## ecobcg (27 Set 2010 às 12:59)

Eu voto no intervalo 160,1 a 200mm.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (27 Set 2010 às 13:01)

320,1mm a 360mm


----------



## MSantos (27 Set 2010 às 13:14)

Vamos ver se chega aos valores de, *240,1mm a 280,0mm*


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Set 2010 às 13:54)

240mm a 280mm...


----------



## vitamos (27 Set 2010 às 14:20)

360,1 a 400mm


----------



## squidward (27 Set 2010 às 15:05)

280 a 320 mm


----------



## João Soares (27 Set 2010 às 17:09)

Aposto no intervalo: *280,1mm a 320,0mm*


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Set 2010 às 17:41)

240,1mm a 280,0mm


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Set 2010 às 17:55)

Muita chuva.
360,1mm a 400,0mm


----------



## JoãoPT (27 Set 2010 às 19:59)

Será um Outubro chuvoso?

Aposto mais em que será, não muito seco, mas também a chuva não vai abundar, vou para o intervalo de 40,1mm a 80,0mm..


----------



## rcjla (27 Set 2010 às 23:45)

360,1mm a 400,0mm  Uma loucura.


----------



## Aurélio (28 Set 2010 às 18:16)

Votei nos 120 a 160 mm mas refiro-me a Portugal Continental, e nas ilhas não faço ideia, mas talvez tb uns 120 a 160 mm nos Açores, e uns 30 mm na Madeira

Os 120 a 160 mm serão certamente no Norte do País !!


----------



## miguel (28 Set 2010 às 18:47)

80,1mm a 120,0mm


----------



## Gilmet (30 Set 2010 às 19:58)

Votei no intervalo que compreende todos os valores de precipitação registados, entre os *320,1mm* e os *360mm*.


----------



## Teles (30 Set 2010 às 22:00)

480,1mm a 520,0mm


----------



## AnDré (30 Set 2010 às 22:02)

280,1mm a 320,0mm


----------



## Snifa (30 Set 2010 às 22:08)

200,1mm a 240,0mm


----------



## Paulo H (30 Set 2010 às 22:24)

160 a 200mm


----------



## AnDré (9 Nov 2010 às 16:08)

Areeiro, Madeira: *456,7mm*

O intervalo vencedor foi: 440,1mm a 480,0mm.
E ninguém acertou nesta sondagem.

Destaque ainda para Lamas de Mouro que acumulou 427,6mm.


----------

